# What's in your emergency baby kit?



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I know there is one for a normal emergency kit, but I'm unsure if anyone did one for a baby emergency kit. Some things may be different between the two. While I'm sitting here counting eggs before they hatch I am ticking off all the possible things I could need for emergency baby assist & pull, this is what I have so far:

quick stop
nail clippers
2 kinds of baby food
gavage needles in 2 sizes
tubing for force feeding
bee pollen
pau d'arco
coconut oil
bird electrolytes
garlic/ginger/cinnamon
syringes in 4 different sizes both slip and lock
Nolvasan
bleach
cotton balls
q-tips
Betadine scrub
2 x 10 gallon aquariums
Aviquarium brooder top
1 20 long with wire mesh cover for older babies
new bag of shavings
paper towels
apple cider vinegar (the real unprocessed stuff, not the diluted stuff or the stuff without a 'mother')
probiotics (I have little cups of yogurt in the freezer) 
brewer's yeast
dental floss, (unflavored)
dremmel 
Elmer's glue
egg shells (disinfected really well for egg repair)

Can anything think of something I'm forgetting?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Dental floss or string...if you have an early hatch like Dreamcatchers did you'll need the string to tie the paper towel around the egg til the yolk is absorbed and the dental floss to tie off the end of the umbilical cord. Also, I didn't see apple cider vinegar, this is effective in stopping yeast before it starts. And it never hurts to have probiotics and brewer's yeast on hand as well.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I forgot to add those, but I do have them. I'll edit my post.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Curious... What exactly would you need a dremmel for, for baby chicks?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Shaping egg shells for repairs, it never hurts to be prepared.


----------

